# Your favourite stock website



## westan (31 July 2004)

Hi Guys

i'm interested to see what site are your favourite for finding out whats happening in the world of stocks.  Which ones do you turn to when you are wanting to find out about a company.

regards westan


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

When I want to find out about company I normally use ComSec.

But if I want to latest news about company I normally use google and click 'NEWS' to search for the company and order it by latest date.


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

I find the information provided by ASX and on my westpac brokerage site are sufficient in most cases. If I need more information I'll start a search on Google or any other site for that matter. 

For the US market I used to look at hoovers.com. However, I find that you can get almost any information about a company for free somwhere on the net. It all depends on how much time you have at hand. Sometimes it's just more efficient to pay a subscription fee that saves you many hours of searching..

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (2 August 2004)

Hi guys,
Just thought I'd mention that there was a thread on favourite stock sites somewhere else on this site (sorry I can't locate it right now). There's a whole list, I think I suggested some as well. Really worth a look, hope it helps.
RichKid


----------



## Jett_Star (17 November 2004)

the offical ASX site


----------



## banjo_pete (17 November 2004)

i have recently signed up to asic, company alerts.  www.asic.com.au . When ever the company you have on elert, lodges anything with asic, it tell you straight away.


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2004)

MIRC!!!!!


----------

